

How To Launch a Company with Zero Ideas, Capital or Tech Savvy - stasy
https://medium.com/on-startups/4aba2443a991

======
memracom
People have been doing this kind of thing for a long time, long before there
was anything like the Internet.

It suits a certain type of entrepreneurial personality which probably does not
frequent HackerNews.

------
wrongc0ntinent
That was pretty dirty.

